# 9/30 the days work



## sloth9669 (Sep 30, 2007)

A few pics of the days work. Enjoy.


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 30, 2007)

*more*

more


----------



## njtuna (Oct 1, 2007)

tha is some pile of wood!


----------



## starter (Oct 1, 2007)

*Jealous...*

I am after seeing those pics. We don't grow many that large up here. 

It takes many, many trees to get a cord...


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 1, 2007)

*nice work and equipment.*

the only thing that confuses me is the statement in your avatar pertaining to your location.


----------



## DonnyO (Oct 1, 2007)

*he is correct*

silly hillbilly, Massachusetts is the greatest state in the U.S. didn't you get the memo??


----------



## AlpineJesus (Oct 1, 2007)

Im not gay or anything...but thats some nice wood you have

and yes mass is the undisputed #1 state in the union


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 1, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> the only thing that confuses me is the statement in your avatar pertaining to your location.



Whats confusing? You DO know that MA is the greatest out of all the states right?


----------



## DonnyO (Oct 1, 2007)

*hmmmm*

do you think this clown knows what he stepped into?:taped:


----------



## sloth9669 (Oct 1, 2007)

*the state*

Well for all the people who care its not a state its a commonwealth. One of 5. And i figured saying it was a great state was better then calling my self a Mass-hole


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 2, 2007)

sloth9669 said:


> Well for all the people who care its not a state its a commonwealth. One of 5. And i figured saying it was a great state was better then calling my self a Mass-hole



We are the greatest commonwealth in the country, and everyone knows commonwealths are WAY better than states!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 2, 2007)

sloth9669 said:


> Well for all the people who care its not a state its a commonwealth. One of 5. And i figured saying it was a great state was better then calling my self a Mass-hole



Ma$$-hole works, but only if you are from here! As for the haters, they can kiss my Ma$$-hole!


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 4, 2007)

*CT aint the best ..............*

but your cops and gun laws suck.having Ted K still in office hurts your chances of being the greatest state or communistwealth in this hundred years.sounds like it was cool in the 1600s though.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 4, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> but your cops and gun laws suck.having Ted K still in office hurts your chances of being the greatest state or communistwealth in this hundred years.sounds like it was cool in the 1600s though.




Is that what your beef is? I thought it was the people that made a place great. We are fiercely loyal and proud, if you talked like that around here you'd be walking back to CT with your teeth in your pocket


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 4, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Is that what your beef is? I thought it was the people that made a place great. We are fiercely loyal and proud, if you talked like that around here you'd be walking back to CT with your teeth in your pocket



Very True! Very True!

Ted K is a Putz, but were still the best!


----------



## polexie (Oct 4, 2007)

Keep those kind of pictures coming, cant get enough!:chainsawguy:


----------



## Griffbm3 (Oct 5, 2007)

*All right...*



sloth9669 said:


> Well for all the people who care its not a state its a commonwealth. One of 5. And i figured saying it was a great state was better then calling my self a Mass-hole



Since I am torn here... I actually live very close to Hornett22, and grew up down here by the week, and the weekends up in Colrain, Ma (go to Greenfield, take a left) I have to agree that Mass is pretty nice. But, and this is a big But, Western Mass is in some pretty big trouble right now, as is Eastern CT, and unfortunately I don't see it getting any better for either one of them anytime soon. 
So I guess it comes down to this, to be called a Commonwealth rather than a state is pretty cool, but the ability to feed my family because they pay a heck of a lot better (in general) in Connecticut is pretty nice too. Not to mention, we don't talk with really funny accents down here, but you have professional sports, and of course, you have Boston.
Some would call this a really dumb argument, but hey, you guys have really stupid sounding people that like professional sports, and we sit here and start arguments about it. Okay, you win.

Jason


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 5, 2007)

Griffbm3 said:


> Okay, you win.



I always win!


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 6, 2007)

*i agree,western Mass has some nice areas.*

and folks too.seems to me they are getting the shaft from eastern Mass.i'd say if you could split the state around Wooster  you'd have something to the west.give the folks in the west their freedom back and kiss the shore good bye.damn,i forgot how beautiful Peebuddy is in the,oh nevermind.

i have had my teeth threatened for many years,funny,i still have all of them.must be one of those eastern Mass democrat empty promises again.well,gotta run.i have to make sure the Big Dig (into complacent taxpayers pockets) is fixed right this time.

i love your gunshows too.really taking a bite out of crime,LOL


----------



## sloth9669 (Oct 6, 2007)

*ct people*

.i'd say if you could split the state around Wooster  


See that shows it right there your not from mass. Its woosta..what the heck is that er at the end. Ill fix you on a few more things before you get it wrong.

i eat lobsta
drink beea
drive a caa
drink wata
iam a playa
and everything is wicked cool

hehe spell check has everything i wrote down all red lined and i dont know why...i think i got it right.

lata


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 8, 2007)

*in all actuality,you guys are all right.*

met a lot of cool people there and got some really great deals there.i could never live there but to each their own.


----------

